
Facebook exempts political ads from ban on making false claims - 0xmohit
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/oct/04/facebook-exempts-political-ads-ban-making-false-claims
======
onetimemanytime
no other choice. Think about it, every ad can be seen as a lie and as absolute
truth.

~~~
weare138
How so? If my political platform was guaranteeing every American gets a free
unicorn there is no way that could possibly be construed as truthful.

